# Pensacola Beach



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

Really nice conditions this morning. Just a bit of weeds/slime. Certainly fishable. Lots and lots of lady fish. Dang they sure can shake a hook. One 16" shark. Think it was a sharpnose.


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

This morning was good. Found some sand fleas.
There were lots of crabs around the shallows. I think they were taking my sandfleas. Even managed to drag one all the way in clinging to a sand flea carcass. 
Caught 4 juvenile pompano. Also 4 or so small whiting.
One Pompano right at 11". I threw it back. Too close for me to argue with a lawman if he came by. Especially after reading that evidence photo thread.
The pompano and whiting were all on fish bites. Shrimp flavor more than sand flea it seemed.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

At least the water quality has improved. Similar experience for us yesterday with lots of lady fish, juvenile sharks, baby pomps, with a few whiting mixed in. We were using shrimp though.


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful morning today. Two little pompano. Two keeper whiting. One catfish and one lady fish. Been using sand fleas and fish bites. The green shrimp flavor fish bites seem most popular


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

Another beautiful morning on Pcola beach. Whiting were biting. Six keepers out of 10 or 12. Shrimp flavored fish bites. 
Also some more juvenile pompano. Still searching for adults.
The only thing taking the sand fleas seems to be the crabs.


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

Last night we fished about 6:30 pm til 9. We caught 2 keeper whiting. A couple lady fish. Many sharks - ten or so (on whiting belly scraps). A bluefish. Then the catfish showed up and we called it quits


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

This am was very slow. There are thousands of minnows (blood minnows?) along the beach. I started out working a white bucktail jig looking for flounder. No luck. 
Decided to drown some shrimp. Caught a remora and a 13" pompano


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey, hey getting better !


----------

